# Dry scaly smelly rash on scotty's back



## avz10 (Apr 3, 2010)

Someone suggested I should ask the question on the grooming section- can anyone please look?

http://www.dogforums.com/13-dog-health-questions/73753-smelly-scaly-rash-scotties.html#post776508

Thanks
Albie


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

avz10 said:


> Someone suggested I should ask the question on the grooming section- can anyone please look?
> 
> http://www.dogforums.com/13-dog-health-questions/73753-smelly-scaly-rash-scotties.html#post776508
> 
> ...


Yikes. That looks pretty nasty 
We groomed a dog years ago that had scabs and sores on his back. He was put on some supplements (fish oil or omega 3/6, or something like it) and the scabs fell off, leaving bloody, red sores. He literally had little "holes" all over his back. He was put on antibiotics, and the sores went away. As soon as the antibiotic run was over, the sores came back. It turned out he had to be on the antibiotics MUCH longer than expected (about 4-6 weeks). It's been so long ago that I can't really remember the specifics, but it was nasty, but it finally healed. If you're not getting results from your regular vet, get in somewhere else that's respected for continuing education for a second opinion. 
It looks kind of like it could be a staph infection, which would also explain the odor. Leaving it go could make it more painful for your dog, more difficult for you and your vet to treat, and more expensive to do so. I hope you find out what the problem with your scotty is.
Here are some pics of the dog I wrote about above. Keep in mind this was AFTER a bath. First pic is after being bathed, and second is after he's dried & the area shaved to the best of our ability.


----------



## avz10 (Apr 3, 2010)

Dear all

As things go, my mother in law died, so I was away for a week. Will attend to the rash soon!

Albie


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

avz10 said:


> Dear all
> 
> As things go, my mother in law died, so I was away for a week. Will attend to the rash soon!
> 
> Albie


So sorry about your mother in law, I hope your pups rash gets better. Let us know!!


----------

